# Beethoven Concertos on YouTube



## itywltmt

En français

All this month, we have woven major Beethoven works on PTB, as we complete our Beethoven project on Youtube consisting of all his symphonies and concertos, along with some other orchestral works (most notably overtures and masses). As an ice-breaker, I thought I would start with an overture I featured on a recent Friday montage, performed here by *Otto Klemperer and the Philharmonia Orchestra*:






Earlier this year, I posted my favourite performance of Beethoven's violin concerto: that by *Christian Ferras with Karl Bohm and the Berlin Philharmonic*. I found some others on YouTube, including one by the former concertmaster of the Vienna Philharmonic, *Wolfgang Schneiderhan* recorded in a radio performance with the *RAI Symphony Orchestra under Sergiu Celibidache*:

http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLC15FDCDE1CE475C5

As for the "triple" concerto, one of the lauded recordings is that from 1969 by *Karajan and the Berlin Philharmonic* backing up the trio of Russians formed by *Oistrakh, Richter and Rostropovich*:

http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL4A7DA4DCE9B8433D

The two romances for violin and orchestra complete today's set. They are performed by the aforementioned *David Oistrakh* and *Jascha Heifitz*:

http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLEE2765CD33DD020F

Happy Listening!

*May 25th, 2012, "I Think You Will Love This Music Too" will be adding a new montage "Brautigam & Beethoven" to its Pod-O-Matic Podcast. Read our English and French commentaries May 25th on the ITYWLTMT Blogspot blog.*


----------



## itywltmt

We are featuring the music from this post on the For Your Listening Pleasure podcast as an episode I am posting August 29, 2022. The following notes are an update with useful links we have created or discovered since the original post.

In 2012, when I originally posted these links, we were in the throws of our 2011-12 Beethoven Project, where I tried to survey all the major orchestral works from open links – YouTube being an obvious source.

For today’s update, though saly many of the above links have disappeared, I managed to find the Wolfgang Schneiderhan concerto performance with Celibidache conducting.

As filler, I chose a video I posted myself at that time of Anton Kuerti and the Toronto Symphony performing the choral fantasy.

Happy listening!



*Ludwig van BEETHOVEN (1770-1827)*

Violin Concerto in D, Op.61

Wolfgang Schneiderhan, violin

Orchestra Sinfonica di Roma della RAI

Sergiu Celibidache, Conductor

Roma 1954






Choral Fantasy in C minor, for piano, chorus, and orchestra, Op.80

Anton Kuerti, piano

Carolynne Godin & Olena Jatsyshyn, mezzo-sopranos

Mark DuBois, tenor

Glyn Evans, baritone

Toronto Mendelssohn Choir (Dr. Elmer Iseler, chorus master)

Toronto Symphony

Sir Andrew Davis (cond)








Internet Archive - Wo O 120522 : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive


----------

